# Teaching a dog to pee in a courtyard garden



## Martyn (Jan 18, 2009)

Any tips for getting my Border Terrier to pee in a courtyard garden? 

I've just moved and we only have a concrete garden now and he's not sure about it. 

I had thought about buying a couple metre square of astroturf to see if that would 'fool' him.

What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Peeing on concrete should not be a problem. Look how many city dogs use lamp posts, in the city, with no sign of grass.

Invite about 4 dogs around, boy and girl, and wait for them to mark or christen your yard. If you are in a new area and no friends you know well enough, go down to a park, hang about near the concrete, parking areas, and when dogs pee, when they move away, drop bits of old towel on them, to soak up the pee, then put in plastic bag. If you can, get 6 or so, from different dogs and sexes, keep them separate in bags, drop where you want your dog to pee. If male, he'll probably mark over.

You could try taking a fresh poo home, leave it for a day or 2. Try to get a very healthy poo from a very healthy dog. I'd probably put some mesh over it, as I would freak if my dog ate it.

I love border terriers and have a BT X who looks very BT


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

You could train a pee command. Whenever he toilets add a command to it (I use 'busy busy' but you can use anything). Then you can give him the command when you want him to pee in the garden.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

If he isn't using the yard to pee - what is he doing? He can't hold it in forever.

We shut off our grass (well mudbath) over the winter - my OH was concerned the girls would struggle (boys tend to be less of a problem because usually they wil pee anywhere) - they very quickly got used to the change - even my oldies.

I do try to get my pups used to a commant for "wee" - particularly for when we are out and about.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I also have a concrete court yard garden but would never let Millie pee in there :scared:

The previous people who owned our cottage let there dogs urinate in the courtyard and it stank to high heaven - Surely its easier to pop a lead on and nip to some nearby grass? (In my mind its alot quicker to take her to the grass verge in front of the house than to keep cleaning pee from the concrete ;-))

When we initially moved into our cottage I found it really frustrating having to pop a collar / lead on and nip over the road - Esp at 11pm at night but hell its better than having to wash pee off a concrete courtyard. Plus I like to use our courtyard for sitting out with a glass of wine in the evenings / BBQ's, I walk out bare foot to put washing on the line - The idea of walking in dog pee :scared:

Im also guessing you have neighbours quite close - So if allowing your dog to toilet in a enclosed concrete space you need to keep it clean. 

Millie will wait by the door when she needs to go 'out' and I slip a slip lead on her and we nip over the road. She now knows 'Pee Pee' means over the road and pee on the first grass verge - If not we turn round and come home - They pick it up pretty quick that its a comfort break not a walk. :thumbup:


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> I also have a concrete court yard garden but would never let Millie pee in there :scared:
> 
> The previous people who owned our cottage let there dogs urinate in the courtyard and it stank to high heaven - Surely its easier to pop a lead on and nip to some nearby grass? (In my mind its alot quicker to take her to the grass verge in front of the house than to keep cleaning pee from the concrete ;-))
> 
> ...


TBH when we first got Buffy I used to clean the concrete with a broom and disinfectant but now I've realised that it rains so much here I don't have to bother, the rain washes everything away.

Buffy's pees are only little though, I guess it might be worse if she were a big dog.

To the OP, it shouldn't really be a problem if you use your 'trigger' word. It may simply involve going and standing out there until the dog goes and then mad praise, just like you would a puppy.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Reverie said:


> TBH when we first got Buffy I used to clean the concrete with a broom and disinfectant but now I've realised that it rains so much here I don't have to bother, the rain washes everything away.
> 
> Buffy's pees are only little though, I guess it might be worse if she were a big dog.
> 
> To the OP, it shouldn't really be a problem if you use your 'trigger' word. It may simply involve going and standing out there until the dog goes and then mad praise, just like you would a puppy.


Im just to lazy for that  I have the washing line up, planters and a tree in a large pot so would be a nightmare to know if I had cleaned everything, plus I dont leave her alone out there as our gate goes onto a shared drive / then the lane. So rather than stand watching and waiting for her I take her to her 'spot' which is over the road. The only time its a nightmare is when its chucking it down and I have to don welllies and rain coat over my pj's at midnight 

Its a personal choice I guess based on dog size, courtyard size and what you use your outdoor space for.

I see our courtyard garden as a grown up 'adult' area I guess - Millie sunbathes there but thats it.

People are often suprised when I say we dont use our garden / own space for toileting at all - Just goes to show that dogs can cope without a garden  (Although I cant wait to have one again in a future:thumbup


----------



## Martyn (Jan 18, 2009)

swarthy said:


> If he isn't using the yard to pee - what is he doing? He can't hold it in forever.


Well he does go of course, just not in the garden. I take him for a toilet walk first thing, after work and just before bed. He goes for a proper walk over lunch and in the evening.

I've tried the command, 'go toilet' was his command in our last home and that worked in the garden there.

I had thought of the inviting other dogs around to pee in there  But don't know anyone around here that well.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Our first house had a shared concrete yard and a small front garden that wasn't secure. I wouldn't let Kilo pee in a shared yard and he soon decided that he didn't want to go in the garden - only will if he has to here too! - which is fine as it saves the grass! Like Milliepoochie I found it no drama no pop a lead on and go over the road onto grassy areas.

I'd prefer that over having to clean the yard all the time I think. Lazy bugger .


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm looking after some dogs who's owner takes them for pee walks, I find it an absolute nightmare! They will do the odd wee in the courtyard(slab and gravel) but everything else is on the walks.
You have to walk down the road to find some grass and the dogs dont often "go" on that bit either!

*Heidi*


----------

